# Natural Balence RECALL - 6/18/10



## Anne Pridemore (Mar 20, 2010)

Just incase anyone feeds this food.
http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/natural-balance-dry-dog-food-recall.html



> Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Chicken Dry Dog Food recall. Best by date of June 17, 2011.
> 
> PACOIMA, Calif., June 18 /PRNewswire/ -- Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc., of Pacoima, CA, announces a voluntary recall of Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Chicken Dry Dog Food with the "Best By" date of June 17, 2011, in 5-lb. and 28-lb. bags because it has the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adam Swilling (Feb 12, 2009)

Buckle up, here we go on the what to feed your dog roller coaster again.


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I feed NB amp,it also contains chicken... hmmm.


----------

